# PS3: having difficulty connecting Jawbone Bluetooth



## kazeshini (Jul 26, 2010)

OK here is the situation...

Someone gave me a jawbone headset because they said they had no use for it anymore. The headset works great. I took the headset and hooked it up to my phone with no problem.

Then when I tried setting it up with my ps3 it didnt work. These are the steps I took and the results on trying to pair it with my ps3.

I turned on the bluetooth and went to accessory settings then chose manage bluetooth devices. then after that it asked if I wanted to register a new bluetooth device and I said yes. Then I selected start scanning (while bluetooth was still on) and sat there forever waiting for it to pick it up. After like 10 mins of waiting I shut the bluetooth off while it is still scanning and turn it back on and it still did not pick it up. Then my controller timed out and shut off so I went to connect it back but it could not connect either....

So at this point I have shut down my ps3 and tried plugging the usb cable it came with up to it and went through the same process and it didnt even find it then. And before anyone goes thinking that it isnt working because its not fully charged I want to go ahead and tell you that I charged it all night and there is still the problem. :4-dontkno

I was wondering if my ps3 bluetooth capabilities are not working properly or if I just need a different headset. i mean i would much rather be able to use a headset that is free if you know what i mean...anyways any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

have no experience with this headset 

but i did find a lot of posts on the net about this headset in combination with ps3

not really any helpfull comments but maybe this one is:

I Just got mine to work U have to have the PS3 scanning and i just turned it off or on try both and hold down both talk and the noise assasin buttons one first or the other first i just played with it and it got it to find it while scanning

thats the only thing i could find for you


----------



## kazeshini (Jul 26, 2010)

I am just going to go with the theory that electronics hate me... because that didnt work either. I just cant understand how my phone picks it up but my ps3 cant...anyways I am going to try one more thing and if this works then I will be so happy but I have a very suspicious feeling it wont work.

but thanks for that hint bwolfje i was kind of hopeful for a second :sigh:


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

PS3 is very picky with bluetooth so dont worry they dont hate you they just hate each other


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

first try plugging it with USB to PS3, then un-plug it, turn headset on and then start searching bluetooth devices on ps3.


----------



## kazeshini (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok I can agree with that bwolfje lol...but...

I just tried your way hasseli and i still have the same results. i think that my bluetooth may not meet the requirements my ps3 wants. but i will still be open to any other suggestions that anyone has. i would go buy a new one but i am too stubborn on trying to figure things out lol :grin:


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

try turn your headset on, then plug it and search for devices.


----------



## kazeshini (Jul 26, 2010)

Well that didnt work either hasseli. 

Does anyone know how long I should expect to have to wait for the scan to find anything?


----------



## evildrew (Feb 18, 2011)

First, you need to put the Jawbone into pairing mode. Just turning it on will NOT allow the PS3 to discover it. You enter pairing mode (depending on your model) by pressing the button and then switching the power slider to the ON position (this is for the ICON model). The light will flash red and white.

The PS3 will now discover it and ask for a pairing code. The default is 0000. You should be all set now.


----------



## kazeshini (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the advice but I dont have an ICON so I dont have a power slider. I have done some research and have figured out that I have a jawbone 2 model. I have the sound assassin button. I read somewhere that I have to hold it down while I power the jawbone on and then keep holding it for 2 seconds in order to MANUALLY turn on pairing mode. The thing is when I turn it on it goes into pairing mode AUTOMATICALLY and my blackberry picks up the pairing signal but my ps3 wont. It still wont detect it after I try to go into pairing mode manually. 

So I am under the impression that I am either going to figure it out and hit my self repeatedly up against a brick wall (because its probably much easier than I am making it) or just give up. So I am either going to have to buy a helmet to protect my head or just another bluetooth. 

But if you come up with another idea I will gladly accept it and try it.


----------



## takeluck33 (Apr 16, 2011)

i have a jawbone and it connects well with my ps3- for my jawbone you hold down the top until the light flashes white to turn it on and do the same to turn it off but the light will flash red for off. to put it into manual pairing mode you hold down the top and the back at the same time-- make sure it is off before you press both buttons for pair mode. but i dont know which version it is =(. sorry


----------



## takeluck33 (Apr 16, 2011)

im having a different kind of trouble w my jawbone- its too sensitive-- it makes a scratchy/ static noise every few seconds when im not talking and there is no other noise in the area-- i have the sensitivity turned from 3 to 1 and it still does that... ideas?


----------

